# Another Rent question:New landlord new tenant contract?



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
Another rent question i have a new landlord now and she is asking for a new contract to done from day she bought the property till the day contract ends next Sept ,when i asked why she told me for the Egari reg thing. 

i know that no new contract is required and old cont with old landlord holds valid till end date of the contract.but not wanting to strain things with the Ms landlord i agreed for name change only and the rest stays the same.

Is their anything should keep my eyes open for during this process? its my first year in the apt and really dont want to leave the place specially with nice current market prices !!

Thank you

Regards


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The new landlord is not allowed to change the terms of the lease during the year. Be very careful about signing anything and be aware that if she wants you to leave, she has to give you 12 months notice.


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi!!
Thank you for your reply.I was planning to have a copy paste of the original contract with a name change only.
the landlord agrees to that.she wants the contract date from the date she bought the place till date of tenancy end (next Sept) 

I am just worried since i have never done this process before 


Thanks


----------



## bongoman2 (Apr 18, 2013)

I am in the exact same position, new landlord just purchased our apartment and we are using the original tenancy contract which is still valid until end (even with the old landlords name on it)

Technically the new owner has to give you 12 months notice if they want to move in themselves. And they must give you 3 months notice to change any conditions of contract i.e. more money or less cheques (but can only do this after 2 years anyway)

Also i just had legal advice that even at the end of the contract period, the contract is automatically renewed unless they have given you the required notice, so if you shut up and say nothing then legally they cannot evict you at the end of contract.

Of course you must be prompt with the cheques on renewal, and even if the landlord refuses to accept the cheques, you can submit the cheques with Rera and the contract is valid. Crazy huh.

All rights to tenants here, my advice is speak to Rera, they are a good help (most times)


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

It's bull that you need to sign a new tenancy contract. The new landlord buys the place with you in situ. No need to resign anything until the tenancy contract expires. You are then protected from big rent increases by the rent caps. The landlord can usually only get you out (assuming you are paying rent on time & keeping up your obligations in the TC) if he wants the property back for his own family's use. He then needs to give you notice to quit but you can sit out the rest of your year.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

EDIT: I was warning a spammer to stop spamming threads.

Anyways, on the subject matter to the OP. Be wary about making a new contract. What about your payments to the old landlord? Did you submit cheques to them? Did they give you any back or give them to the new landlord? 

What I understood was that either the new landlord receives your rent from the moment they buy it or they have agreed with the old landlord that the old one keeps the current contract's rent and reduces the price of property to the value of the remaining months to the new owner. Either way you should not be involved until the contract ends and a new one needs to be sorted.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

I just sent a mail to RERA today with some questions about extending my tenancy contract. Anybody knows if they respond to mails, or should I go there?


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you guys for your suppport!!
@Moe78 i pay in two cheques both of them were already cashed to the old landlord my contract ends in sept only 4 month to go.i dont see any reason for the new contract but when i asked ms landlord she said its required for egari purposes !?

@de Mexicaan:I spoke with rera before via phone help desk but never tryed mail communication with them 

regards.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

samroo said:


> @de Mexicaan:I spoke with rera before via phone help desk but never tryed mail communication with them
> 
> regards.


Until now no answer, so I guess mail is not the right way.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> It's bull that you need to sign a new tenancy contract. The new landlord buys the place with you in situ. No need to resign anything until the tenancy contract expires. You are then protected from big rent increases by the rent caps. The landlord can usually only get you out (assuming you are paying rent on time & keeping up your obligations in the TC) if he wants the property back for his own family's use. He then needs to give you notice to quit but you can sit out the rest of your year.


Have I got this right, that at the end of the contract I am protected from a new landlord insisting on a big increase? My contract will expire in Feb 2015 and I've been sent a letter from the agent telling me I have until 6th April to move out, (basically to the end of the contract then a few weeks to the end of the 12 month period). I am being chased hard by them to sign and return the letter which I don't want to do until I know that legally I have to. 

I anticipate that with rents increasing at the rate they are doing, the difference between a market rate in Feb/April 2015 and the RERA sanctioned increase from my current rate will be very significant. If the new landlord has to abide by the rate in my current contract I'll be very pleased..


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Fletch1969 said:


> Have I got this right, that at the end of the contract I am protected from a new landlord insisting on a big increase? My contract will expire in Feb 2015 and I've been sent a letter from the agent telling me I have until 6th April to move out, (basically to the end of the contract then a few weeks to the end of the 12 month period). I am being chased hard by them to sign and return the letter which I don't want to do until I know that legally I have to.
> 
> I anticipate that with rents increasing at the rate they are doing, the difference between a market rate in Feb/April 2015 and the RERA sanctioned increase from my current rate will be very significant. If the new landlord has to abide by the rate in my current contract I'll be very pleased..


The letter they sent you - was it through registered mail? Also, did they give you a reason for you to be evicted? Eg: selling property?

You should read the law on RERA's site or just do a search on this forum - it's been covered many times. I believe they have to give you a notice which would start at the end of your contract eg: Feb 2015. BUT, if the landlord is selling the property then they might be able to do what they are doing - give you a 12 month notice from now.

If there is NO reason to evict you then they can't evict you. Best to take both the contract and the letter to RERA and go ask them directly.

Good luck and keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Fletch1969 said:


> Have I got this right, that at the end of the contract I am protected from a new landlord insisting on a big increase? My contract will expire in Feb 2015 and I've been sent a letter from the agent telling me I have until 6th April to move out, (basically to the end of the contract then a few weeks to the end of the 12 month period). I am being chased hard by them to sign and return the letter which I don't want to do until I know that legally I have to.


*Don't sign anything*. 
Leave it up to them to try to kick you out or increase the rent more than legally allowed, but don't help them in any way.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

de Mexicaan said:


> Until now no answer, so I guess mail is not the right way.


Visit. They never respond to mails, even to their own registered brokers.


----------

